
Gun Enthusiasts Celebrate Man Who Shot Himself in the Balls as Their King - bryanrasmussen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3zeew/gun-enthusiasts-celebrate-man-who-shot-himself-in-the-balls-as-their-king
======
anigbrowl
The marketplace of ideas has spoken, anyone who criticizes this is an enemy of
free speech.

